# Richtige Sprungtechnik



## drerzgebirger (4. August 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

Ja, ich weiß, es gab dieses Thema schon 3-dutzend mal in diesem Forum...

Und zwar schaffe ich es irgendwie nie, so richtig zu springen. Ich hab gehört, dass wenn man den Bunnyhop drauf hat, sich sofort an richtige Sprünge heranwagen kann, da die Technik die selbe sei. Aber ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, da auf jedem Kicker oder so einen Bunnyhop zu machen, und z.B. im Anschluss noch in einen Whip überzugehen. Da würde man ja jedesmal nur einen Bunnyhop machen... (oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?). 
Kommt die Airtime etwa immer allein durch den Speed? Kann ich mir auch nich vorstellen. Kann mir vielleicht bitte mal jemand die richtige Sprungtechnik erklären?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten...


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2012)

Hi!

Der Unterschied ist halt, dass man bei Kickern/Absprungrampen das Vorderrad nicht zwingend wie beim Bunny Hop selber hochreissen muss. Ansonsten gibt es da sicherlich Parallelen bei der Bewegung, auch wenn man sich aus der Rampe richtig hochschießen möchte. Ein gutes Video zur Erklärung:


Und noch eins:


Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drerzgebirger (4. August 2012)

Danke, sehr hilfreich


----------



## atown-local (4. August 2012)

ich würde fast behaupten das der einzigste unterschied darin besteht das vorderrad aktiv hoch zu reißen.. das macht ja der kicker für dich
aber je nach kicker und weite macht es durchaus sinn vor dem sprung ordentlich druck auf zu bauen
finde aber auch man muss den absprung ganz individuell betrachten
ist es ein richtiger kicker der einer vert ähnelt oder isses einfach nur eine art rampe

bin der meinung letzteres kann man schon ohne viel kontrollkünste überstehn wo hingegen die andere art von absprung schon viel kontrolle und übung benötigt
(all imho)


----------

